# General > Politics >  Scotland could become a net energy importer

## BetterTogether

Interesting article here on what is looking more likely as the years commence. We are starting to go from an energy exporter to eventually an energy importer. Recently we've seen longannet closed with much fanfare but there is nothing being put in place to replace those steady producers of energy over the less reliable renewables.


http://beta.scotsman.com/news/enviro...plan-1-3931074

----------


## rob murray

> Interesting article here on what is looking more likely as the years commence. We are starting to go from an energy exporter to eventually an energy importer. Recently we've seen longannet closed with much fanfare but there is nothing being put in place to replace those steady producers of energy over the less reliable renewables.
> 
> 
> http://beta.scotsman.com/news/enviro...plan-1-3931074


No doubt seeing as how the story you highlight is in The Scotsman there will be the usual rush to shout lies...anti SNP propoganda etc etc  but the story is in The Herald and on line : the  gist is 

*SCOTLAND will become dependent on energyimported from England unless it can move away from "emotional andpolitically motivated" rows over wind farms, nuclear power and fracking, Professor Gary Pender, head of theInstitute of Civil Engineers in Scotland ,one of the country's leading engineershas warned. Mr Pender was speaking ahead of a report by ICE Scotland, to bepublished next month, which highlights the country's energy"quadrilemma" - the need to cut carbon emissions, minimise consumercosts and ensure secure supplies while satisfying public opinion. He added:"Energy policy is hugely politically controversial, with wind power,nuclear power and onshore gas extraction provoking particularly emotional andpolitically motivated responses.**"Energy is the part of Scotlandsinfrastructure network which concerns us most, and we encourage the ScottishGovernment, working with the UK Government, to provide a clearly articulatedvision for the future. Decisions must be made on evidence and resilience, noton emotion and politics."**Scotland already has to import energyfrom England on days when wind turbines produced too little power to keep thelights on.The Scottish Government is playing to the gallery by banning orslurring forms of energy it doesnt think SNP members like. But instead ofpandering to the green lobby, ministers have a responsibility to keep thelights on and make sure energy prices are low."...

.In other words stop playing politics with our energy sources or the lights may well go out !!*

----------


## BetterTogether

The article is pretty widely reported across the media so it was a case of pick and choose which one I used as a link. But the basic premise is the same renewables all very well and good but what happens when they don't supply sufficient power for the nation.

----------


## rob murray

> The article is pretty widely reported across the media so it was a case of pick and choose which one I used as a link. But the basic premise is the same renewables all very well and good but what happens when they don't supply sufficient power for the nation.


Yes but the key message seems to be stop playing politics with energy and get a realistic deliverable energy strategy in place.....get the correct wider mix of energy generation sources into play and stop playing politics....ie .kicking nuclear into the long grass was and is a purely political decision, renewables....mostly wind, wheres the much vaunted tidal / wave power devices ?

----------


## BetterTogether

Considering the wide base of skilled nuclear technicians in this area it's a shame that the incumbent governing party are so opposed to Nuclear energy as it could be a real provider for not only long term energy for Scotland but aid with securing jobs and helping the economy in Caithness

----------


## BetterTogether

> Yes but the key message seems to be stop playing politics with energy and get a realistic deliverable energy strategy in place.....get the correct wider mix of energy generation sources into play and stop playing politics....ie .kicking nuclear into the long grass was and is a purely political decision, renewables....mostly wind, wheres the much vaunted tidal / wave power devices ?


You mean the cost £28 million of public money and is now in administration wave power I think you'll find it covered in this article.

http://www.pressreader.com/bookmark/...9-8c62e5a3ff91

----------


## rob murray

> Considering the wide base of skilled nuclear technicians in this area it's a shame that the incumbent governing party are so opposed to Nuclear energy as it could be a real provider for not only long term energy for Scotland but aid with securing jobs and helping the economy in Caithness


The SNP have been anti nuclear for decades, and yes if they werent so myopic we could have another reactor built near Dounreay as you say providing long term jobs....but it wasnt always this way : Scottish government signals end to nuclear power opposition 2011.... ( ie but committs to not building any new power stations ) http://www.theguardian.com/environme...lear-power-snp

----------


## BetterTogether

Give it a few years of hard winters and power cuts and you'll soon see the howls of protest. At the moment all is relatively hunky dory with no real power outages, move into the not distance future  with the whole nations increasing power demands and lack of investment in big power stations the risk of power outages will increase then those wonderful green and anti nuclear supporters won't be seen in such favourable light.

----------


## Shabbychic

You two make some double act. At least though, real comedians know when they are spouting rubbish, but I have a sneaky feeling you two honestly believe what you say.

Anyway, Carry On Regardless.  ::

----------


## BetterTogether

Care to enlighten what on this thread you disagree with. 

Maybe you are sufficiently qualified to argue with the Institue of Chartered Engineers to display your superior knowledge on the subject and enlighten us all.

Nothing better than a quick Ad Hominem attack when you've nothing useful to say on a subject.

----------


## rob murray

> You two make some double act. At least though, real comedians know when they are spouting rubbish, but I have a sneaky feeling you two honestly believe what you say.
> 
> Anyway, Carry On Regardless.


Yep what a carry on................................................  ..thanks

----------


## rob murray

> You two make some double act. At least though, real comedians know when they are spouting rubbish, but I have a sneaky feeling you two honestly believe what you say.
> 
> Anyway, Carry On Regardless.


Ok why dont you write to Professor Gary Pender, head of the Institute of Civil Engineers in Scotland and tell him he is talking crap and spouting rubbish, cos he's the comedian who gave the interview.....laugh all you want dearie, but it aint me your laughing at its a very credible man spelling out what you dont want to hear

As I predicted earlier on this thread : No doubt seeing as how the story you highlight is in The Scotsman there will be the usual rush to shout lies...anti SNP propoganda etc etc  but the story is in The Herald and on line

----------

